
Do You Know Why Employees Leave Your Company? - gilad
https://hbr.org/2019/07/do-you-really-know-why-employees-leave-your-company
======
sidlls
The manner in which employees leave is rarely going to have any meaningful
signal in white collar organizations. The vast majority of employees will give
reasonable notice (1-2 weeks) and they will not be forthcoming about all the
real reasons for departing. Their colleagues are also unlikely to grant any
insight.

The truth is employees leave for reasons of salary, growth, and because they
lose trust in their managers to be effective. These things are rarely
something management is interested in hearing about much less doing anything
about. And being candid about the reasons only has the possibility of harming
the person leaving: they gain nothing because the employer certainly isn't
going to care and they risk offending someone and burning a bridge.

~~~
HillaryBriss
> they will not be forthcoming about all the real reasons for departing

I can relate to that. I once quit a startup and then went through an exit
interview with the CEO, a person I respected. The CEO felt bad that someone
was leaving at an early stage and said that it meant "we must be doing
something wrong."

One of the big reasons I left was that I didn't like my boss's personality and
communication style. But, I didn't tell the CEO that. I just said I had an
excellent opportunity to work at another company with some old friends and I
really had to take it (which was also true).

Even though I didn't like my immediate boss's personality, I didn't wish them
ill. I just wanted to move on.

